
John Lasseter to leave Pixar - dr_
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/06/08/business/media/john-lasseter-leaves-disney.html
======
ggm
The company (as viewed by its product) had already changed so personally I
don't expect significant change to bottom line, but the design sensibility and
ethos has been muting slowly. The Pixar playbook is still a good playbook:
clear simple moral outcome and at least one Randy Newman song?

